# Messi has better face than Ronaldo



## onnysk (Oct 12, 2019)

Compared to this weird looking greesy hair skullcel


----------



## LordNorwood (Oct 12, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 12, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Compared to this weird looking greesy hair skullcel


ronaldo should be lifeful for framecels tbh


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 12, 2019)

Joined Jan 4, 2019

Youve been on this site for 9+ months and still don't understand facial aesthetics jfl


----------



## onnysk (Oct 12, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Nah









aut0phobic said:


> ronaldo should be lifeful for framecels tbh


Ronaldo is 6'1 with NW0 at 35, there's nothing lifefuel about him


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Oct 12, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Ronaldo is 6'1 with NW0 at 35, there's nothing lifefuel about him


Is that a problem of his chin or jaw?


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Oct 12, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Ronaldo is 6'1 with NW0 at 35, there's nothing lifefuel about him


Young neymar mogs both to hell and back


----------



## spark (Oct 12, 2019)

ronaldo moggs him hard, he also has a great body and is 6'1


----------



## toptearmm (Oct 12, 2019)

Ronaldos front view is unmoggable
Just look at his fucking undereye support


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 12, 2019)

Overjetcel299 said:


> Young neymar mogs both to hell and back
> View attachment 133412


Slayer


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 12, 2019)

Overjetcel299 said:


> Young neymar mogs both to hell and back
> View attachment 133412


Psl 6 to 6.5 here ngl, great harmony


----------



## onnysk (Oct 12, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Is that a problem of his chin or jaw?


mouth breathing


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Oct 12, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Slayer


Tbh


----------



## Chowdog (Oct 12, 2019)

Overjetcel299 said:


> Young neymar mogs both to hell and back
> View attachment 133412


----------



## onnysk (Oct 12, 2019)

spark said:


> View attachment 133413
> View attachment 133415
> 
> ronaldo moggs him hard, he also has a great body and is 6'1



Would be 10 if he had straight hair, green eyes and bigger lower third


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Oct 12, 2019)

Chowdog said:


> View attachment 133414


Keep crying for him


----------



## reddollars (Oct 12, 2019)

Ronaldo is unmoggable in the football world


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 12, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> Ronaldos front view is unmoggable
> Just look at his fucking undereye support


No. He has NCT and his under eye area support is okay. Chico, O'Pry, Barrett eye area mog him to hell and back.


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Oct 12, 2019)

beard halo


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

I tend to agree, but normies will not
They think Ronaldo is extreme handsome, not Messi
Messi without the beard is sub 5, but Ronaldo is narcy looksmaxer, and starting to age badly

I like Messi face much more


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 12, 2019)

reddollars said:


> Ronaldo is unmoggable in the football world


pietro pellegri, 6'5


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 12, 2019)

both mogs me to oblivion. Why most of the poeple are gl.


----------



## onnysk (Oct 12, 2019)

oldcell said:


> I tend to agree, but normies will not
> They think Ronaldo is extreme handsome, not Messi
> Messi without the beard is sub 5, but Ronaldo is narcy looksmaxer, and starting to age badly
> 
> I like Messi face much more



I think normies know subconsciously his behaviour doesn't match his face (narrow skull, recessed chin, bug eyes( and that's why he's usually getting hate


medialcanthuscel said:


> pietro pellegri, 6'5
> View attachment 133523


Alisson mogs Ronaldo into oblivion looks wise he just doesn't have that status


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

onnysk said:


> I think normies know subconsciously his behaviour doesn't match his face (narrow skull, recessed chin, bug eyes( and that's why he's usually getting hate
> 
> Alisson mogs Ronaldo into oblivion looks wise he just doesn't have that status



Alisson Becker is a fucking chad i googled him when i first saw him
He mogs ronaldo to moon and back but your typical sub 5 dude would think Ronaldo looks better for females, because he is preseting himself as a narcy looksmaxer
9 out of 10 females would chose Alisson Becker, this guy is as chad as it goes


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

R u fucking srs!?


----------



## Hector (Oct 12, 2019)

Nha bro, Messi is recessed like Suarez I am so unconsciently aware when I watch FCB.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 12, 2019)

messis ipd is kind of bad

ronaldo is 1,85 shredded so who cares


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 12, 2019)

Overjetcel299 said:


> Young neymar mogs both to hell and back
> View attachment 133412


fucking hell


Overjetcel299 said:


> Young neymar mogs both to hell and back
> View attachment 133412


fucking hell


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 12, 2019)

xXx_sHrEK69_xXx said:


> beard halo


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Oct 12, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> fucking hell
> 
> fucking hell


Hahah


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sports = Full of slayers


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 12, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Ronaldo is 6'1 with NW0 at 35, there's nothing lifefuel about him


He's lifefuel for how ugly he used to be


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sane mogs both


----------



## Cleftcel (Oct 13, 2019)

Messi turned out 5'6 in spite of taking growth hormone as an adolescent (paid for by Barcelona, was part of deal)


----------



## jfcage (Oct 13, 2019)

Iceland chad Rurik Gislason mogs both to oblivion


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 13, 2019)

jfcage said:


> Iceland chad Rurik Gislason mogs both to oblivion


Holy fuck i remember this dude.everyone was crazy about him at world cup last year😂😂😂😂


----------



## Germania (Oct 13, 2019)

Mogged


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 13, 2019)

IT'S TRUE


----------



## SHARK (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Sane mogs both





GenericChad1444 said:


> Sane mogs both


----------

